# Two machines to restore at a ridiculous price! Or am I tripping?



## CNC Dude (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not into restoring machinery but I see a lot of you folks just go crazy for that kind of project. I can see where the fun would be, but unfortunately I do not have the time to tackle such fun projects. If I did have the time, however, I would not be telling you about the following opportunity:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tls/4063647011.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tls/4063660959.html

They are both priced at $500, but the owner seems to be wanting to clean up his space, so something tells me a cool deal could be worked out and get both pieces at a discount.

Here is a picture in case the link is dead by the time you check them out.






One is a logan 9x24 and the other one is a Hardinge DV-59. I always hear Logan's and Hardinge's are great machines. Apparently they are in Forth Worth.


----------



## Giovanni (Sep 14, 2013)

avayan said:


> I am not into restoring machinery but I see a lot of you folks just go crazy for that kind of project. I can see where the fun would be, but unfortunately I do not have the time to tackle such fun projects. If I did have the time, however, I would not be telling you about the following opportunity:
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/tls/4063647011.html
> 
> ...



The Hardinge is a deal maker!


----------



## dlkuzara (Sep 14, 2013)

Just the tailstock and cross slide from the DV-59 are worth more on Ebay than the cost of both machines.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 14, 2013)

Giovanni said:


> The Hardinge is a deal maker!



Yeah, exactly!  Wish I wasn't 1000 miles away!



Bernie


----------



## george wilson (Sep 24, 2013)

Was the Hardinge kept in a chicken house? The Logan looks like a better candidate for restoration.


----------

